# worldmark party weekend -- easy fun



## easyrider (Aug 25, 2007)

We are at the wm las vegas blvd for the party weekend and its going really good. The update presentation was to sell travel share points for $1.68 per point with different levels of value. Our guests went to a seperate wyndham presentaion upstairs. No real preasure. 90 min + . The only thing we learned that was usefull was that Figi will be out of the Worldmark Club in 2010. Im not sure this is true.
The Celine Dion dinner and concert was really fantastic. The wives just love her and even teared up during one song. Dinner was great and included drinks. 
This resort is nicer than most Worldmark resorts that we have been to. It has 3 pools and a lazy river tube ride. This is nice durring the day but the night is for Las Vegas and the clubs. We went to Tao at the Venetian in the vip section. Didnt like it. Saw the Pussy Cat Dolls, their OK. Tonite its Coyote Ugly and the Irsh Brothers Pub.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 27, 2007)

Coyote Ugly is not fun and is really packed. Irish Brothers pub is too much fun.


----------



## ladycody (Aug 27, 2007)

Fiji isnt going anywhere.  There are 66 units owned by WM there.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 29, 2007)

We wondered about Figi, especally after the owners update. They claim that Worldmark South Pacific will not be available to us after 2010. We brought up that on the Worldmark resort map that Australlia had yellow triangles and Figi was a blue dot.


----------



## roadsister (Aug 29, 2007)

easysider said:


> We wondered about Figi, especally after the owners update. They claim that Worldmark South Pacific will not be available to us after 2010. We brought up that on the Worldmark resort map that Australlia had yellow triangles and Figi was a blue dot.



The resort has units owned by both Worldmark and Worldmark South Pacific so in 2010 we will still have those units we own.


----------



## mtribe (Sep 15, 2007)

I am deeply concerned about these travel weekends and believe they are against the rules.  They are pulling out prime red week weekends earlier that owners can rent weekends only. The developer is expressly prohibited from doing so.   How is it that they can rent weekends out to owners and their guests when we as owners can not rent those units even a whole week at a time?  These are nice for those who use them but unfair to the rest of owners trying to book those units.

Now there may be one possible explanation for this they are booking full weeks at a time using the weekends for this program and then renting the week days through expedia or just using throw away days trying to prop up the credit usage at some of the struggling resorts (San Diego).  Now this is PURE speculation and I will admit I have no evidence other than the fact that I have seen Windsor rental ads and these party weekend ads.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 18, 2007)

*I dont know.*

Its not like the party weekends affect all the resorts, just the ones where the party weekend are held. The thing Im not sure about is the Travel Share program they are trying to sell everybody. I think Travel Share might screw up bonus time. I cant even use points to get the weekends I want and have to be on a waiting list. I havent seen any bonus time available on weekends at any resorts that we like to go to in WA & OR all summer and fall so far. Maybe you should go on a party weekend. worldmarktheclub.com/partyweekends


----------

